#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbras AP 300

## fhayashi

Boa tarde galera,

alguém já usou esse AP300 da Intelbrás? Ele faz o Handoff centralizado igual aos Unifi? Estou achando que não pois não fala nada no site da Intelbrás

----------


## fhayashi

@*Suporte Intelbras*

Vocês saberiam dizer?

----------


## marcolol1981

@*fhayashi*, não sei te dizer se o AP 300 faz o handoff.. mas no UNIFI nunca funcionou bem comigo, inclusive sempre que tentei habilitar essa função a minha rede ficou bem lenta. 

O que eu costumo fazer é manter o mesmo SSID, e tentar deixar a cobertura dos aps bem localizada pra não ter sombra..

Qual a ocasiao pra usar voce ta planejando?

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, é colocar uma rede wifi free em um shopping, 4 pisos

----------


## guilhermefarias

Olá @*fhayashi*, tudo bem?

O AP 300 não possui Handoff centralizado como uma feature específica embarcado no Software de Gerenciamento WiseFi ou um protocolo nativo de roaming. No entanto o WiseFi possui uma função conveniente que mantém todos os dispositivos conectados na rede a partir de um limite máximo de sensibilidade aceitável, o que garante que dispositivos com sinal ruim que teoricamente prejudicam os demais da rede sejam desconectados.

Através da interface do WiseFi é possível configurar o limite de sensibilidade que os usuários devem se conectar ao AP e o mais interessante é que dessa forma o WiseFi gerencia essas conexões e sempre que um AP com sinal melhor estiver cobrindo o respectivo dispositivo com sinal ruim, esse dispositivo cliente irá automaticamente se conectar no AP de melhor sinal.

É claro que para que isso aconteça é necessário que os Access Points estejam configurados com o mesmo SSID e numa distância apropriada para que não haja interrupção da cobertura Wi-Fi.

Espero ter ajudado, abraço!

Guilherme Farias
Marketing de Produto de Redes Wireless Corporativa Intelbras

----------


## fhayashi

@*guilhermefarias*,

Obrigado Guilherme. No caso o WiseFI é o software de gerenciamento certo? Ele serve só para configurar ou precisa ficar o tempo todo rodando na rede em alguma máquina?

----------


## guilhermefarias

@*fhayashi* 

Isso mesmo. O WiseFi é o software de gerenciamento de Access Points Intelbras, disponível para download gratuitamente no site.

A solução de Wi-Fi empresarial da Intelbras hoje é bem modular. Você pode tanto configurar o AP 300 de forma autônoma sem necessidade de instalar um gerenciador/software adicional(que no caso é o WiseFi) ou então você também pode instalar e configurar os equipamentos em cluster, instalando o WiseFi numa máquina/servidor Windows para controlar todos os AP 300 na sua rede. 

Além disso temos um aplicativo chamado WiseFi Discovery disponível apenas para android por enquanto e com funções bem restritas para descobrir os APs na rede, localizá-los de forma mais fácil no ambiente, e funções básicas de Wi-Fi, mas que ajudam uma pequena rede quem não quer instalar um software de gerenciamento..

Vale a pena dar uma conferida nesse material: http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...t_wisefi_0.pdf

Abs!

----------


## fhayashi

Obrigado Guilherme.

Entendi, é que na rede que estou montando, não haverá servidor. Então teriam de funcionar de forma autônoma, assim, sem o WiseFi. Com isso perderia as funções de gerenciamento centralizado. 

A idéia é que usar o notebook em visitas a esse cliente, mas na maior parte do tempo, não haveria nenhuma máquina rodando por lá.

----------


## guilhermefarias

@*fhayashi*

Dificilmente você vai encontrar uma solução que não use uma controladora, seja via software ou física, e que possua handoff.

Como você comentou que o uso dessa solução será para um shopping center, na minha opnião sem maiores detalhes do projeto, não me parece fazer muito sentido garantir o handoff dos dispositivos principalmente se o projeto for oferecer wi-fi para o público/visitantes.

Grande parte das aplicações que o público vai usar é navegação na internet e com certeza o WiseFi poderia dar conta dessa aplicação. 

Vale lembrar que a própria aplicação de handoff do concorrente não é algo relevante para a ubiquiti que inclusive no último comentário desse post informa que ela nem será suportada nos próximos lançamentos de produtos: https://forum-pt.ubnt.com/discussion...omment_1272743

Como falei anteriormente e reforçando uma possibilidade na sua solução, através da interface do WiseFi é possível configurar o limite de sensibilidade que os usuários devem se conectar ao AP e dessa forma o WiseFi gerencia essas conexões , onde ao verificar que seu cliente está com sinal baixo será desconectado e o equipamento do cliente ao encontrar na rede com sinal melhor, irá automaticamente buscar conectar no AP de melhor sinal”.

Abs!

*Guilherme Farias
Marketing de Produto de Redes Wireless Corporativa Intelbras*

----------


## fhayashi

Obrigado Guilherme, 

Vou considerar as possibilidades sim tanto do AP300 como outras soluções

----------


## junin663

Qual a diferença do AP300 para o Hotspot 300 ???

----------


## guilhermefarias

Olá @*junin663*

Verifica se isso te ajuda:

*HotSpot 300:*
Permite *divulgar as empresas no Facebook*
Função de Roteador Wireless e Repetidor Wireless
Até 2 redes Wi-Fi
Função Facebook Wi-Fi que transforma a conexão por check-in em publicidade
Indicado instalação em bares, restaurantes, academias, salão de beleza, etc.
Configuração apenas de forma autônoma, através da interface web do produto

*AP 300:*
Configuração em modo autônomo ou gerenciamento em cluster (WiseFi)
Modo Access Point, Roteador e Repetidor
Segurança Avançada de Wi-Fi: Até 4 SSID’s com VLAN e Radius
Controle de Banda com limite de download
Integrado ao *Software de Gerenciamento WiseFi, onde permite diversas facilidades de configuração* incluindo função de captive portal customizável: Voucher, CPF e Senha Simples
Indicado principalmente para empresas, hotéis, pousadas, eventos, etc.

Ambos possuem suporte a Poe Passivo, 500mW de Potência e 2 antenas removíveis de 5 dBi.

Espero ter ajudá-lo. Abs!

*Guilherme Farias
Marketing de Produto de Redes Wireless Corporativa Intelbras*

----------


## Super

Ola amigo, vc conseguiu instalar? ficou bom com qual AP ?

----------

